# Quick question re-potting



## TonyGFishing (Sep 7, 2021)

Hello All

Question...i have 2 plants one in a 5gallon and one in a smaller 2-3 gallon, my question is can i replant the smaller one into a bigger 5 gallon pot or is it to late in the game...will it stun the plant..

Also just fed them the Flora Nova..recommended by my hydro store..

Also one more question how much does Flora nova one usually  mix for a 5 gallon plant and a 3..i only did a gallon...

Thank you very much in adavance...sorry for the questions..newbie...


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 7, 2021)

I read that u should start out with 1/4 recommended dose.   That's what I do with my nutes.
For repotting, not sure why you'd want to this late in the game. Unless she's riot bound, I'd leave her alone last you shock her and ruin your harvest. Typically, I wouldnt repot after stretch is done.
I'm a newbie to indoor growing myself, so I'm Just learning a lot of this too


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 7, 2021)

Man that seems like a lot of nitrogen.   What week of flower are you in?  I heading in week 5 now and I use a 1-3-2


----------



## TonyGFishing (Sep 7, 2021)

Tropical Sativa Man said:


> Man that seems like a lot of nitrogen.   What week of flower are you in?  I heading in week 5 now and I use a 1-3-2



Thanks for the replies brother and yes im.new to the game too.learning alot.

For the repot..ill leave like that...thanks 
Im in week 5 or so of flowering

As for the nutes, It was recommended, i really never gave it any nutes, plants were given to me in veg, told the guy at the hydro store this and he immediatley told me if nothing has really been fed to it he said it was never to late for this while.flowering...hopefully it doesnt jack it up lol

Thanks again


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 7, 2021)

TonyGFishing said:


> Thanks for the replies brother and yes im.new to the game too.learning alot.
> 
> For the repot..ill leave like that...thanks
> Im in week 5 or so of flowering
> ...


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 7, 2021)

TonyGFishing said:


> Thanks for the replies brother and yes im.new to the game too.learning alot.
> 
> For the repot..ill leave like that...thanks
> Im in week 5 or so of flowering
> ...


Yea it looks like you have a sativa strain. Do you know what it is?  Dude if your plant has come this far without nutes I wouldn't start nutes now. If anything give her some banana peel tea.  You dont want to give her nitrogen this late in flower.


----------



## TonyGFishing (Sep 7, 2021)

Tropical Sativa Man said:


> Yea it looks like you have a sativa strain. Do you know what it is?  Dude if your plant has come this far without nutes I wouldn't start nutes now. If anything give her some banana peel tea.  You dont want to give her nitrogen this late in flower.



Word my man....and i dont know what it is...

As for the nutes the guy swore by it..says he grows indoor and uses it through flower...hopefully it does

And sweet ill look into the bananna peel


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 7, 2021)

TonyGFishing said:


> Word my man....and i dont know what it is...
> 
> As for the nutes the guy swore by it..says he grows indoor and uses it through flower...hopefully it does
> 
> And sweet ill look into the bananna peel


Yea bro you dont want any nitrogen in late flower.  That thing has a lot of nitrogen. good for early flower. I recommend banana peel water.
It looks sativa so you might have another five weeks left. Too late to start nutes man


----------



## TonyGFishing (Sep 7, 2021)

Tropical Sativa Man said:


> Yea bro you dont want any nitrogen in late flower.  That thing has a lot of nitrogen. good for early flower. I recommend banana peel water.
> It looks sativa so you might have another five weeks left. Too late to start nutes man



For sure my man, thanks for the tips! Much appreciated...soon ill start an indoor setup...

Also when in the stage would u use this..thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2021)

I never repot after second week of flower
You will slow the grow way down.

In general, *transplanting* *flowering* *marijuana* plants is not a good idea. *Transplanting* *marijuana* plants during this stage can lead to significant releases of stress hormones. As a result, your plant may turn from a female into a hermaphrodite. If that happens, the plant will stop producing THC and will focus on procreation.


----------



## TonyGFishing (Sep 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I never repot after second week of flower
> You will slow the grow way down.
> 
> In general, *transplanting* *flowering* *marijuana* plants is not a good idea. *Transplanting* *marijuana* plants during this stage can lead to significant releases of stress hormones. As a result, your plant may turn from a female into a hermaphrodite. If that happens, the plant will stop producing THC and will focus on procreation.



Perfecto, Thank you Rosterman!


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 8, 2021)

TonyGFishing said:


> For sure my man, thanks for the tips! Much appreciated...soon ill start an indoor setup...
> 
> Also when in the stage would u use this..thanks


I would use that stuff during weeks 1-4 of flowering probably twice.  After week 4, I would start a 1-3-2 at quarter strength., and I wouldn't feed after week 6, especially if it's an indica.  

Thing is, during the last couple weeks of flowering, you want the plant to kick into overvdrive and push the buds out.  The way she does that is by burning up all of the nitrogen stored in her leaves.  This happens naturally in Autumn when the leaves turn brown or yellow and fall off the plant.  You want your leaves to really turn yellow during the last couple weeks.  

If you keep adding nitrogen throughout flowering, especially mid to late flowering, you are never going to get that big push at the end, and the quality won't be what it could have been.


----------

